# ATV purchase?



## MontanaResident (Jan 8, 2020)

I am looking at a 2020 Polaris Sportsman 570 base model. With the $300 promotional discount I can get a 2500lb winch to be installed by myself.

Anything I should be looking out for? Polaris vs Can-Am vs Yamaha vs Honda vs all the rest? Reliability is my #1 concern.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 8, 2020)

I honestly don’t like Polaris because I bought one ten years ago and had tons of computer issues and left a bad taste in my mouth. Can Am is to expensive and heavy. I would go with either Honda or Yamaha


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 8, 2020)

motorhead99999 said:


> I honestly don’t like Polaris because I bought one ten years ago and had tons of computer issues and left a bad taste in my mouth. Can Am is to expensive and heavy. I would go with either Honda or Yamaha


But it’s your choice


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks like a 2019 Can-Am maybe the winner. Drastically cut price. A 2019 Can-Am 570 is less then the 2020 Polaris 570 by nearly a $1000. Additionally the 3500 lbs Can-Am winch is $100 less then the Polaris 2500 lbs winch. Just need to do a bit more research but this looks like a deal I cannot pass up.


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Jan 9, 2020)

If I were buying a new one today, hands down it'd be the Grizzly, a 550 at a minimum for the locking differential. they're a beast and dead reliable.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 10, 2020)

I like the Argo. I don’t know how reliable they are but they look cool and I could go bootin’ around it the thing just like the Banana Splits. Power company uses one to check lines here as some are strung over very swampy terrain.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 10, 2020)

I use to own a Grizzly 660 (2003?). At the time it was a monster. The Can-Am 570 makes about 10% more HP then the Polaris, and the older Grizzly. Also the Can-Am and has some storage, which was a real problem with the grizzly. I was pretty crazy to ride that Grizzly without a tire repair and a mini air pump. I will buy today, IF I can get my trailer out of the snow.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 10, 2020)

Yamaha or honda
on my second yamaha 09 700 griz
03 Rubicon 7000 miles one wheel bearing gets ridden hard plows lotsa sno.
would buy them again.
polaris is hit an miss.
And then,, some junk is better than other junk


----------



## full chizel (Jan 10, 2020)

I still rip around on my Yamaha Banshee


----------



## md1486 (Jan 10, 2020)

I bought an atv a few months ago, I had the same question. I went with a 2015 Honda foreman 500. Tons and tons of people told me that for reliability, they can't be beat. So far so good.


----------



## MontanaResident (Jan 10, 2020)

Got it. What a long day, and yesterday too. Almost got it home (200 mile round trip), and within 10 miles it started snowing bad. Just a dusting, nothing flying up from the road so it was cleaned up with the vacuum/blower.

I am hoping for some good weather soon so I can get the 2500lb winch installed.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 12, 2020)

The winch is installed. It is a Superwinch Terra 25, and made specifically for this Can-Am, so all the wires and connections were spot on. But Good-God, what a PITA to route the wires and fit the brackets and others. These quads are really packed tight. It is no wonder that the shop charges so much to install these winches. It took me 5 hours, and I compromised nothing. I would say I did as good a job as the shop might have done.

Thank god for good neighbors. Next door the neighbor has a wood stove in the garage, so even though it was freezing outside, it was a very comfortable install. 

I picked up the Can-Am ProMount Plow last Friday, and will see about getting that attached today.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 12, 2020)

I don't want to do this ever again. Another 5 hours to install the plow.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Feb 12, 2020)

Honda Pioneer 500 sxs


----------



## nolids (Feb 13, 2020)

I have a Yamaha Rhino with all the performance upgrades. It is a blast to ride the forest trails but I don't see it collecting much wood. I have a 10 ft trailer but I don't want to burn up the belt hauling wood.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 13, 2020)

nolids said:


> I have a Yamaha Rhino with all the performance upgrades. It is a blast to ride the forest trails but I don't see it collecting much wood. I have a 10 ft trailer but I don't want to burn up the belt hauling wood.



Those belts are expensive. Easy to replace though. Most everything else is damn difficult to access. In mounting the winch with some of the panels off, I had a clear view of the engine. Not something I would like to get my fingers into, just because I abused the ride.


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Feb 16, 2020)

That’s a sharp looking atv, Montana. Should make easy work of the snow and hopefully lots of enjoyment as a toy, too. What size is it? 
I’m planning to get me one this year too. I’m getting too old to drag big bucks out of the woods. Not to mention I’m getting back surgery in a few weeks.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 16, 2020)

SuperDuty04 said:


> That’s a sharp looking atv, Montana. Should make easy work of the snow and hopefully lots of enjoyment as a toy, too. What size is it?
> I’m planning to get me one this year too. I’m getting too old to drag big bucks out of the woods. Not to mention I’m getting back surgery in a few weeks.



I plowed with it for the first time Friday. Only about 2 inches, but I did my neighbors long driveway first. It is 400 yards or longer, straight as an arrow, and the snow built up on the plow fast. Snow was flying over the top of the blade and the Can-Am 570 was doing 20 to 25mph, and never hesitated or slowed at all. I think even an Outlander 450 would have done just as well. The 570 seemed quite a bit more powerful at only a slight increase in cost. The 850 and 1000s get pricey fast, and the power increase seems over-kill for my purposes. 

My only negative, is the shocks. Not stiff enough under braking and while raising the plow. There is some pretravel I can use to stiffen the front end. I will give that a try likely later today.


----------



## Kel71 (Feb 16, 2020)

I put a set of these springs on my honda. Gained 3/4 in in ride height. Much better spring rate.
A friends older used honda gained 1 1/2 inches.

https://www.highlifter.com/high-capactiy-springs/front-spring-can-am-outlander-sprcf1ol-s.asp


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 28, 2020)

Extender Riser came in. Lots and lots parts to get this ATV into a working machine. The same extender riser is to be flipped upside down and will then be the correct height to haul the dump cart. I am still debating on whether or not to get a wind shield. I can see that being very handy, used as a snow plow machine at speeds is going to get real cold.


----------



## MountainHigh (Feb 28, 2020)

Looks good ... congrats!

Love my Warn Provantage front mount snow plow ... 2 to 3 minute hookup or unhook.


----------



## MontanaResident (Feb 28, 2020)

MountainHigh said:


> Looks good ... congrats!
> 
> Love my Warn Provantage front mount snow plow ... 2 to 3 minute hookup or unhook.



Took some adjustments but now mine also attaches with the winch. Pulls the plow frame under, up and locks it into place. Great idea!!!


----------



## esshup (Feb 29, 2020)

I have the Bombardier Traxter 500. Plenty of power for my needs, it's a 2 up machine and it came in handy when hunting out West. full time 4x4, shaft drive. Has a Warn winch also. Some things I don't like about it are the only 4x4 mode, no option for 2x4, no power steering (if not on dirt it's a bear to steer) and carb instead of fuel injection. It is a workhouse though. High/low gear range, both auto or manual shift. We froze our butts off out West with no windshield, so I bought one and waited 2 years to install it. Found out that the one size fits all wasn't quite true so I need to machine some brackets for it to fit the handlebars - it's made to fit smaller dia bars. 

A little cold blooded in the morning but I am happy with it. Had ti for 10+ years, had to replace the fuel gauge, one brake cable and just recently the winch stopped. Waiting for it to get warmer out to tear into that. I have a plow for it but since I have a snow thrower on the tractor I never use it. On mine the engine oil also is the transmission oil, so I change it yearly no matter how little I use it. Thinking about it now, I probably should add slightly better lights in the front and a rear mounted backup light would be really nice. If you are driving down a gravel road at night at 50 mph, the lights aren't bright enough to see Black Angus cattle in the roadway. I don't know how, but with 2 of us on the machine we zig-zaggd through them all but needed new underwear! 

Get a Battery Tender for it, that will help you keep the battery good for a much longer time. 

That's a good looking machine!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 9, 2020)

I would only buy a Honda from my limited experience with ATV's. Polaris has too many stupid problems, stators, computers, wiring, transmission wear, etc. I don't know who makes Can Am but I drove a John Deere Buck which is was made by either Can Am or Bombardier and it was horribly cold blooded and almost killed me several times trying to unload it off the trailer and other assorted issues with the junky shifter, weird transmission and other stuff. After trying to get a Polaris running for years and driving that John Deere, I pretty much gave up wanting an ATV.


----------



## MontanaResident (May 23, 2020)

First oil&filter change, now in the book. What a PITA!!! 

It will be easier next time. With all the panels and such that I had to remove to get at the filter, this machine is even more tightly packed then I thought.

Really a nice ride, at a very good price, but I can see that down the road this machine might be a major pain in the neck. I am going to have to take very good care of this, else lose my mind or it is going to break the bank.


----------



## tbzep (Jun 4, 2020)

FlyingDutchman said:


> I would only buy a Honda from my limited experience with ATV's. Polaris has too many stupid problems, stators, computers, wiring, transmission wear, etc. I don't know who makes Can Am but I drove a John Deere Buck which is was made by either Can Am or Bombardier and it was horribly cold blooded and almost killed me several times trying to unload it off the trailer and other assorted issues with the junky shifter, weird transmission and other stuff. After trying to get a Polaris running for years and driving that John Deere, I pretty much gave up wanting an ATV.


The JD Buck is a Bombardier Traxter with green paint. I've owned Honda and Yamaha motorcycles, and have a couple Hondas now. When I decided to get an ATV, I went Honda. I made a big mistake getting electric shift for my wife, and she never rides it. The ES works fine, but I catch myself trying to shift with my foot all the time.

For what it's worth, the Bass Pro Trackers are Arctic Cats. Arctic Cat was bought by Textron (as in Bell Textron helicopters). AFIK, they still use the Arctic Cat name too.


----------



## 660catman (Jun 4, 2020)

tbzep said:


> For what it's worth, the Bass Pro Trackers are Arctic Cats. Arctic Cat was bought by Textron (as in Bell Textron helicopters). AFIK, they still use the Arctic Cat name too.



Textron tried to market the Cats as Textrons and failed miserably. They started using Arctic Cat again. 
I missed this thread otherwise I would have recommended a Cat. I have two. 2003 400 FIS auto and a 2005 300. 

Honda would be my only other choice. However what you hear about reliability is for the older ones. The new ones have their issues as all the manufacturers do with newer stuff. 


Retired guy from SE Manitoba


----------



## MontanaResident (Jun 4, 2020)

660catman said:


> Textron tried to market the Cats as Textrons and failed miserably. They started using Arctic Cat again.
> I missed this thread otherwise I would have recommended a Cat. I have two. 2003 400 FIS auto and a 2005 300.
> 
> Honda would be my only other choice. However what you hear about reliability is for the older ones. The new ones have their issues as all the manufacturers do with newer stuff.
> ...



Years ago when I first started thinking of buying an ATV, the Arctic Cat was recommended. I did look at the AC, but could find nothing to support the recommendation. Polaris dominates the market, and it was the dealer's salesman that got me to look at the Can-Am. The twin cylinder of the Can-Am vs the Polaris, and the power and $ savings was the final deciding factor. I had the Can-Am out a few days ago scouting for Firewood and looking for a Bear, and I have to say the Can-Am, after owning it for ~5 months, is a good machine. My biggest complaint was the shifting was very sticky initially, and it is finally smoothing out nicely.


----------



## 660catman (Jun 4, 2020)

MontanaResident said:


> Years ago when I first started thinking of buying an ATV, the Arctic Cat was recommended. I did look at the AC, but could find nothing to support the recommendation. Polaris dominates the market, and it was the dealer's salesman that got me to look at the Can-Am. The twin cylinder of the Can-Am vs the Polaris, and the power and $ savings was the final deciding factor. I had the Can-Am out a few days ago scouting for Firewood and looking for a Bear, and I have to say the Can-Am, after owning it for ~5 months, is a good machine. My biggest complaint was the shifting was very sticky initially, and it is finally smoothing out nicely.



We have guys swear at every brand and other swear by them. I’ve owned nothing but Cats and had three Cat sleds up until last December. Only have two now. 
The power of the twin has always been a deciding factor. I’ve heard prices on Can Am’s are good for Americans due to the dollar. We Canadians pay for the US made stuff. Oh well, it’s only money and I’m not taking mine with me!
Enjoy your ride


Retired guy from SE Manitoba


----------



## holeycow (Jun 4, 2020)

Honda.

or Yamaha...

but they are not what they used to be, as pointed out already.


----------



## tbzep (Jun 4, 2020)

660catman said:


> Honda would be my only other choice. However what you hear about reliability is for the older ones. The new ones have their issues as all the manufacturers do with newer stuff.


Yes, with Honda bikes it's usually electronics. Stators, rectifiers and wire connections fail occasionally, but the hardware is usually solid.


----------



## Fatherwheels (Jun 4, 2020)

My nephew works for an ATV dealer, the back yard is full of broken Polaris quads,
the honda Yamaha and Suzuki are never seen in there, they sell them and other
than service or trade up they just keep going, I was going to buy all the polaris
quads until I read online about the many problems the models in the yard were prone to,
this was five years ago so no recollection of the exact models, but I do remember deciding
the nightmare they presented was better off where it was.


----------



## MontanaResident (Nov 16, 2020)

More, faster and further about sums up the 570s plowing capabilities. We have had a few heavy snow dumps, and as a precaution and because I like to plow, I can say I am impressed. Still running stock tires, and sometimes I don't even bother to put it into 4x4, yet the Can-Am out performs. The snow season is just getting started, and unless I see something that I have never seen before, this winter is going to be easy.

I have already tested the winch load. Broke a pulley the other day. Luckily I bought extras. And already the winch cable is starting to show some wear. I expect to have it break a few times. Got wire rope sleeves on hand for same day repairs.


----------

